# Meet/Greet Hong Kong Fri, Aug 20 & China Backpacking Pilgrimage (4 months)



## BellaChina (Jul 14, 2008)

Ladies ONLY, 

RE: Meet/Greet Hong Kong Fri, Aug 20 & China Backpacking Pilgrimage (4 months) 

Interested in meeting up in Hong Kong for a local meal/drink, and any LADIES interested in joining me in any part of the my China trip? 

The areas with astrick * means this is where I especially would love company and for safety. 

1. Hong Kong (Aug 16 + 9 days) 
2. Shanghai (end Aug) 
3. Souzhou (early Sept) 
4. Hangzhou, Mount Huangshang*, Wuyuan*, Fujian tulous (mid Sept) 
5. Stop over in HK (Sept 27-Oct 4) 
6. Dali & Lijiang* & Kunming area 
7. Yuanyang Rice terraces & Guizhou* & Hunan* (Nov) 
8. Guangxi (mid Nov-early Dec) 

This trip is like a Chinese pilgrimage for me, so I will travel with only those who understand that this is culturally significant than just a cheap way of seeing China. 

I will be backpacking and don't expect to spend more than $4000 USD for the whole 4 months because of using local buses, trains, flights & budget accommodation. I may also travel down to Vietnam, Thailand, Indonesia, Phillippines etc to volunteer until April 2011. 

Lucinda


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*Marathon*

Hello L, sorry i am not a woman but im not a danger. I was just wondering if you have done this kind of walking before? I myself love to play sports and walk, but after reading your plan it seems you will be doing a lot of walking during some hot and humid and rainy weather. Brian


----------



## BellaChina (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello Brian,

Yes I'm petrified about the trip, but I figure I've still got my health in my 40s, so I'd better just go do this, otherwise I'll lose my chance. I don't speak Mandarin either!

If you were taking my trek, what advice would you have? See my revised route. 

1. Hong Kong (Aug 16 + 9 days) 
2. Fujian tulous, Hangzhou, Suzhou (Aug) 
3. Shanghai (mid Sept)
4. Mount Huangshang*, Wuyuan* (mid Sept) 
5. Stop over in HK (Sept 27-Oct 4) 
6. Dali & Lijiang* & Kunming area 
7. Yuanyang Rice terraces & Guizhou* & Hunan* (Nov) 
8. Guangxi (mid Nov-early Dec) 

Lucinda




brianhouse said:


> Hello L, sorry i am not a woman but im not a danger. I was just wondering if you have done this kind of walking before? I myself love to play sports and walk, but after reading your plan it seems you will be doing a lot of walking during some hot and humid and rainy weather. Brian


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*the trek*



BellaChina said:


> Hello Brian,
> 
> Yes I'm petrified about the trip, but I figure I've still got my health in my 40s, so I'd better just go do this, otherwise I'll lose my chance. I don't speak Mandarin either!
> 
> ...


The plan sounds good but it also sounds like a good workout. I am 43 years old and i play basketball 5 days a week and tennis 2 days a week. It is very hot and humid in Hong Kong so drink a lot of water and wear lose light clothing. B.


----------



## BellaChina (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you....makes me think what I'm up against now ??


----------



## brianhouse (Aug 24, 2009)

*Up against*



BellaChina said:


> Thank you....makes me think what I'm up against now ??


Heat, humidity, language, and time.


----------

